# ارجو المساعده شاحنه مان



## Abo raghad (26 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم وكل عام وانتم بخير

لدي شاحنه مان tga 2003 م 410-18

ويظهر بها اكثر من كود بعضها يتكرر باستمرار وبعضها لم يعد يظهر على الاقل حتى كتابة هذي الرساله وقد حملت كتيب الاكواد ولكن لم افهم شيئ وسأضع لكم الاكواد هنا

وايضاً بها مشكله اخرى وهي انها تنطفي وهي ماشيه وبدأت تتكرر بشكل شبه مستمر
نصحوني اغير فلاتر الديزل وقد فعلت ولم يتغير شيئ فمازالت تنطفي 
فارجو منكم مساعدتي وفقكم الله دنيا واخره


----------



## Abo raghad (27 أكتوبر 2012)

وين الاخوان والمهندسين والخبراء بلييييييييز

ساعدوني الشاحنه تنطفي وهي ماشيه 

ايش المشكله ..؟!!!
بلييييييز


----------



## jalal985 (31 أكتوبر 2012)

اخي العزيز في الرسالة لم يضهر اي كود


----------



## Abo raghad (31 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
فيه اكثر من كود بعضها بشكل متفاوت ومتقطع ونادر
والبعض يظهر بعد التشغيل مباشرة والاخر يظهر بشكل متقطع اثناء القيادة
وهي كالتالي

اكواد تظهر من حين لاخر بشكل متفاوت ومتاخر ونادر
03277-00 ffr diagnose
03063-01 edc diagnose

كود بعد التشغيل 
voorraaddruk te gering
ويظهر بجانبها على اليمين بالزاويه كلمة stop وايضاً على اليسار بالزاوية علامة التعجب داخل دائرة


كود بشكل متقطع اثناء القياده 
ويظهر بجانبه الايسر بالزاوية علامة المكينه داخلها علامة التعجب وايضاً نفس العلامة بالشاشه السفلى باللون الاحمر
motorrem uitval


طبعاً انا حملت ملف موجود به جميع الاعطال هذي وترجمتها للعربي لكن تظل المشكله ايش المقصود عملياً وفين موقع العطل بالضبط 
وكيف يتم التعامل معه 

وفقكم الله


----------



## jalal985 (1 نوفمبر 2012)

اخي العزيز 
انا راجعت الاكواد بس اريد منك مهله حتى انصب manwisعلى الحاسبة وانشاء اللة الرد في الايام القلية الجايية 
بصورة عامة
الكود الاول FFR- 3277-00 يعني ان مافي اتصال بين كمبيوتر المحرك EDC(electronic desil control) وكمبيوتر الادارة المركزي FFR لحضة ظهور الكود
ا
الكودالثاني هذا محيرني بعض الشئ ان شاء اللة الحل في المنوس

اما الاخريات 
حول الغة الى الانكليزي من زر العلم


----------



## مهندس منير صالح (2 نوفمبر 2012)

*اخى الكريم* 


*بخصوص العطل الأول** FFR 03277-00 **فكما قال الاخ** jalal985 **عدم اتصال بين كمبيوتر المحرك وكمبيوتر المركزى*


*بخصوص العطل الثانى* *03063-01* *edc diagnose* 
*ان إدارة الشاحنة غير مكتمل*

*كود بعد التشغيل* 
*voorraaddruk te gering* * ( أى ضغط الدخول منخفض)*
*ويظهر بجانبها على اليمين بالزاويه كلمة** stop **وايضاً على اليسار بالزاوية علامة التعجب داخل دائرة*
*اى يجب مراجعة كمبيوتر المحرك*

*كود بشكل متقطع اثناء القياده* 
*ويظهر بجانبه الايسر بالزاوية علامة المكينه داخلها علامة التعجب وايضاً نفس العلامة بالشاشه السفلى باللون الاحمر**motorrem uitval*
*( مشكلة بالمحرك )*
*اى يجب مراجعة صمام **EGR** وضبطه لأنه هو الصمام المسئول عن تدوير جزء من العادم مع الهواء الداخل للمحرك ليقلل من النيتروجين الخارج مع العادم *


----------



## Abo raghad (3 نوفمبر 2012)

هل ممكن يكون من التيربو 
لاني غيرت الزيت وبعد مامشيت عليه مسافة ٢٠٠ كيلو تقريبا 
اصبح لونه اسود 
وذهبت لمكانيكي وقال احتمال يكون اصلاح التيربو

ايش رايكم ؟؟؟


----------



## jalal985 (4 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم بعد البحث 
الكود الثاني يعني after run shutdown
وهذا معنا ان بعد التشغيل يظهر الكود ثم stop بعد ذالك ينطفئ المحرك
هذا يعني ضغط الوقود غير كافي الاسباب
1- محدد الضغط الوقود متسخ او لا يعمل على توليد الضغط المناسب الموقع على جانب المحرك الايسر مجرى افقي في نهاية المجرى
2- مضخة الضغط الرئسي ضعيفة


----------



## hooold (13 نوفمبر 2012)

1/ ربما يكون ضغط الوقود جيد ولكن حساس الضغط ضعيف أو لايعمل voorraaddruk te gering = supply pressure too low 

2/ العطل الثاني هناك مشكلة بالفرامل أو بحساس الفرامل motorrem uitval = brake failure

والله أعلم...


----------



## yousry_ali11 (24 فبراير 2013)

اخي الكريم عندي manwis 2011 ما يشتغل غير بال هترد لوك او الكراك الرجاء من يملك الكراك يبعتهولي


----------



## aesar (17 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم 
الاساتذة المهندسين ارجوكم عندي مشكلة مع شاحنة المان موديل 2004 صار تاخير في التشغيل وبدء يضهر هاذا الكود 


03779_10

ارجو المساعدة وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## aesar (17 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم الله يوفقكم افيدوني عندي صار تاخير في التشغيل ويضهر هذا الرقم في الشاشه الشاحنة وهي نوع مان موديل 2004
edc diagnosis 03779_10


----------



## moussa2010 (18 مارس 2013)

كيف يتم تشغيل manwis 2011


----------



## bkor (18 مارس 2013)

الرجاء المساعدة ابحث عن وظيفة لدي بكلاريوس هندسة ميكانيكية 
خبرة في مجال الشاحنات المان والمارسيديس مع اجادة استخدام جميع البرامج للنوعين والقيام بنشاء برامج لدي برامج قطع الغيار ارجوا المساعدة


----------

